# Controversial Drink Getting People Drunk Fast



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WBZ

It's sweet, fruity, and displayed in a rainbow of bright colors on liquor store shelves.

Experts say Four Loko's packaging is deceptive, considering it can cause people to black-out. "One can is the same as drinking six shots of hard alcohol and five cups of coffee," says Dr. John Kelly, an addiction specialist at Massachusetts General Hospital. "It could be potentially lethal."

Attorney General Martha Coakley is looking into whether Four Loko violates any consumer protection laws.

It has caused concern across the country, especially at college campuses.

Earlier this month in Washington State, nine college students were rushed to the hospital.

Full Story:
Controversial Drink Getting People Drunk Fast - wbztv.com


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> Earlier this month in Washington State, nine college students were rushed to the hospital.


All of whom were underage and apparently too stupid to be drinking anyways.

These things are awesome. You can get your drink on w/o falling asleep. But like anything else unreasonable and irresponsible people can't handle, in comes the savior nanny state to keep us safe.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Ill give this a try.....for..."research"


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hush said:


> Ill give this a try.....for..."research"


I'll do the same...if I ever make it to the packie. I've got so much beer right now (seven cases, and I only paid for two - the Sam Adams Octoberfest) that I may not make it out for a while.

It took me four months to make it through my last case of Coors Light.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> What, do you think you're Delta784 now?


It's not like he was talking about a six pack of 30 year old Billy Beer.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

That stuff is banned here in Canada...That's right SniperGAF, I said Canada...Canada, Canada, Canada...

To be honest, Ontario has become a bit of a nanny state...I only have to look at some of the regulations I enforce now compared to 6 years ago...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Overindulgence in just about anything is bad but this is just Darwin at work. Anyone who drinks more than one of these in a sitting without thinking it's going to seriously screw up their heart is an idiot.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i hope they have this at my local package store, or the other 3 within a half mile of my house....bunch o' drunks and lushes in my town


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"Occifer, Ize onlys had onze drinky"


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Kinda reminds me of Purple Passion It was 12% alcohol grape soda and it even came in a 2 liter bottle. That stuff was great. . . My head hurts just thinking about that stuff.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

frank said:


> I'll do the same...if I ever make it to the packie. I've got so much beer right now (seven cases, and I only paid for two - the Sam Adams Octoberfest) that I may not make it out for a while.
> 
> *It took me four months to make it through my last case of Coors Light.*


Ofcourse it did. Then again, I'd rather drink my own urine then Coors Light.:wink_smile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

kwflatbed said:


> Attorney General Martha Coakley is looking into whether Four Loko violates any consumer protection laws.
> http://wbztv.com/local/four.loko.drink.2.1980310.html


Oh, good!! We should all feel so much safer now.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I"M GOING LOCO FOR THAT LOKO!!!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVWWre8tn_U"]YouTube - Four Loko[/nomedia]


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> One can is the same as drinking six shots of hard alcohol...


Not unlike the Mai Tais served up by my favorite Chinese bartender.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sent the lady out to pick me up a can. The packie was all sold out, she talked to the clerk and she said college kids were buying it by the case after it hit the news.



frank said:


> I'll do the same...if I ever make it to the packie. I've got so much beer right now (seven cases, and I only paid for two - the Sam Adams Octoberfest) that I may not make it out for a while.
> 
> It took me four months to make it through my last case of Coors Light.


I was enjoying a Sam Oktober last night :beer_yum:

---------- Post added at 10:52 ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 ----------




263FPD said:


> Ofcourse it did. Then again, I'd rather drink my own urine then Coors Light.:wink_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

HuskyH-2 said:


> I"M GOING LOCO FOR THAT LOKO!!!!
> 
> YouTube - Four Loko


Yup, seen that one coming.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Yup, seen that one coming.


Lol I couldn't resist, God I love the internet!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Let's all go to the White House for a Four Loco summit with the Prez.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

263FPD said:


> Ofcourse it did. Then again, I'd rather drink my own urine then Coors Light.:wink_smile:


It's definitely an acquired taste...when it's free, why complain?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone else remembe Nightrain Express? So hardcore GNR wrote a song about the stuff.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, as promised:









I only had a sip..er swig tonight to test for flavor. Flavor: Not good. Tangy, strong, feels like one hell of a headache inducer.

I will post a full review when I can appreciate this beverage the way it was meant to be enjoyed: Shirtless, sporting a doo-rag, while sitting on my front steps. I will do it on a day of, so I can drink it as the others do, during daylight hours while the rest of the world is at work.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hush said:


> Well, as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the flashlight is there for when you black-out from it? 'cause if you willmdrink it during the day like you said, I don't see a need for the flashlight. Make sure your pants are hanging bellow your ass with your boxers pulled up six inches above them. Hang a kitchen clock around your neck. Put some tinfoil around your front toof and smoke a phat blunt.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hush said:


> I will do it on a day of, so I can drink it as the others do, during daylight hours while the rest of the world is at work.


Why must you judge, I start drinking at 7:00 am.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Another fine ghetto drink in the making to add to the tradition.

       

JUST OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hush said:


> Well, as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to try all the flavors. Also if you really wanna step it up be a champion and shotgun it......Have 911 on speed dial, those extra 2 numbers _ould mean life or death.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ya bro, what's up with you and flashlights?????


That was especially for you



LawMan3 said:


> Closet whacker? I bet that sucker has a blue LED bulb too, doesn't it Hush? HAHAHA


Close, RED.

UPDATE: Do NOT drink this stuff. I had 1/3 of a can, not only does it taste bad the sugar content alone will give you a massive headache. I slept till 11 and I still don't feel right.

Ill try another can and see if its any better.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hush said:


> That was especially for you
> 
> Close, RED.
> 
> ...


Like Crack, ha?


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

kwflatbed said:


> "One can is the same as drinking six shots of hard alcohol and five cups of coffee," says Dr. John Kelly, an addiction specialist at Massachusetts General Hospital. "It could be potentially lethal."


Somebody should take this 'FOUR Loko' ghetto juice and remarket it for golfers, calling it: '*FORE!* _Loko_'...

Just think... "_Caffeine_ for extra possible yards off of the tee, and _Alcohol_ to make the average Sunday hacker care less how far into the woods his ball lands!"

"You'll buy less booze, need to sneak less booze onto the course for your Thursday night golf league, and in general (results may vary) have to find less trees to take a piss behind in the middle of your round"...

But wait, there's more!!!

"How about a lifetime warranty, promising that you'll never break another zipper on your golf bag trying to stuff those 18 beers-for-18-holes in it for that next round with your buddies?!"...

And best of all...

"The only thing lethal about '*FORE!* _Loko_' will be your new mad skills on the links!!! So why wait? Be the first one in your weekend foursome to go completely LOCO for *'FORE! *Loko' !!!"


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, as promised: Four Loko, round 2. So far the score is Loko:2 Me:0
Tried orange and fruit punch. Orange is....kind of orangey, fruit punch tastes and smells like carbonated dimetapp. Drank a can (out of a glass, might have skewed the results) over a period of 40 minutes. I had the orange, my future brother-in-law had the fruit punch. Halfway through he commented that his forehead went numb. I realized mine had done the same. Next, our arms went numb. Finished the can. Definitely felt awake....and off at the same time. Finished the night with Bud Select. Remembered to swallow a few Ibuprofrin before drifting off to sleep on the couch. Woke up to a groggy, full body ache, but without the expected pounding headache. 
I think I've experienced enough Four Loko for now. The only time I can see this as being attractive would be if I got dragged out after a long shift. One can will do the trick, and its like $2.50. But make no mistake about it, its baaad news and nothing good will ever come from drinking one.

My girlfriend started her night with a Lemon-Lime and a half a fruit punch before heading out with her sister. Within 15 minutes, and before we left the house, she was exhibiting 4 out of 6 clues on the HGN test, and 3 clues on the Hobo/Douchebag Scale...(finger pointing, swaying, and starting sentences with "let me tell yooou something") She was wrecked before even starting her night. She likes the stuff, I get the feeling the next time she drinks a can of this might be a good time to try to introduce......_alternate activities.:tounge_smile:_


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hush said:


> Well, as promised: Four Loko, round 2. So far the score is Loko:2 Me:0
> Tried orange and fruit punch. Orange is....kind of orangey, fruit punch tastes and smells like carbonated dimetapp. Drank a can (out of a glass, might have skewed the results) over a period of 40 minutes. I had the orange, my future brother-in-law had the fruit punch. Halfway through he commented that his forehead went numb. I realized mine had done the same. Next, our arms went numb. Finished the can. Definitely felt awake....and off at the same time. Finished the night with Bud Select. Remembered to swallow a few Ibuprofrin before drifting off to sleep on the couch. Woke up to a groggy, full body ache, but without the expected pounding headache.
> I think I've experienced enough Four Loko for now. The only time I can see this as being attractive would be if I got dragged out after a long shift. One can will do the trick, and its like $2.50. But make no mistake about it, its baaad news and nothing good will ever come from drinking one.
> 
> My girlfriend started her night with a Lemon-Lime and a half a fruit punch before heading out with her sister. Within 15 minutes, and before we left the house, she was exhibiting 4 out of 6 clues on the HGN test, and 3 clues on the Hobo/Douchebag Scale...(finger pointing, swaying, and starting sentences with "let me tell yooou something") She was wrecked before even starting her night. She likes the stuff, I get the feeling the next time she drinks a can of this might be a good time to try to introduce......_alternate activities.:tounge_smile:_


Lol we need to get this published in a scholarly journal!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Update: How Four Loko affects the _bottom end._
Interesting distribution of both sinkers and floaters. Sickly sweet chemical aroma. Total bowl destruction.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> You, sir, are a sick fawker!!


You think thats sick, last night I put an Eotech on a bb gun!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hush said:


> You think thats sick, last night I put an Eotech on a bb gun!


Pat Rogers would be proud. :smoke:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

LMFAO...

Haven't been by this thread since my last post...thanks for the testing Hush...I'll er...keep my wife "away" from this stuff.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

frank said:


> Pat Rogers would be proud. :smoke:


Pat would kick me between the legs for running an EO.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Meh. It all pails in comparison to MD 20/20


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

After the disaster tonight, I see a lot of this beverage in my future. Goal is to get an EBT debit card to pay for it. With another 4 years of Urkel and 6.25% sales tax, that may just happen.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

I threw a Halloween party on Friday night and I had a friend who only drank a few of those things, and he was more drunk than I have seen him before and it was a slopy drunk it was kind of sad to be honest.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hush said:


> Pat would kick me between the legs for running an EO.


I ran one on my rifle during a 3 day class (one of the two in the class). He was doing his hour or two of talking during the first day of class and he picked up a M2 and threw it fifteen yards downrange. I immediately asked him if he had paid for his Aimpoint - and to my surprise he said yes.

When I get to the point of having to do it again, I'll get an Aimpoint...but that doesn't mean that I'm going to take off my Eotech and sell it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

M2??????

He threw one of these 45 feet! Im fucking impressed.

---------- Post added at 06:17 ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 ----------

I wasnt aware they made an aimpoint or eotech for the ma deuce.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I wasnt aware they made an aimpoint or eotech for the ma deuce.


You could always throw an Unertl scope on it like Hathcock.

---------- Post added at 11:14 ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 ----------



EMTFORHIRE said:


> I threw a Halloween party on Friday night and I had a friend who only drank a few of those things, and he was more drunk than I have seen him before and it was a slopy drunk it was kind of sad to be honest.


Yep, thats the stuff allright.


----------

